# DES 1,3 IGF-1 or CJC 1295 w/ DAC



## Kleen (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys I have a question, I put in an order for 18 grams of CJC 1295 w/ DAC to run during pct so I could continue leaning out and possibly even add a little more mass in PCT. 

Well when I opened my package I had several bottles of DES 1,3 IGF-1 instead of the CJC 1295 w/ DAC. Now I am pretty familiar with the results from a nice CJC run through a lot of research. However I can't find anything definitive on the DES. I do know it is more expensive than the CJC 1295 w/ DAC but will I honestly be able to gain the mass with it the way I could on the CJC? 

Can someone give some feedback on the DES 1,3 IGF-1 and what type of results were obtained on it. Preferably not with a huge supporting list of other peptides.

I am trying to decide if I should keep the DES or send it back for the CJC 1295 w DAC.  Help me decide.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 25, 2011)

a lot of ppl shoot it IM preworkout for "spot growth". There are different views on that. there are great views of it. usually 50mcg is where most people are. mad pumps and increase in size.

thats just what i get from viewing posts and a little research. im sure some of the vets will know more


----------



## Kleen (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Brad, hoping so. I see a lot of info on pumps which are all well and good but they don't mean you are growing. Curious to see what some numbers are regarding gains while using it.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 25, 2011)

Kleen said:


> Thanks Brad, hoping so. I see a lot of info on pumps which are all well and good but they don't mean you are growing. Curious to see what some numbers are regarding gains while using it.


 

ya des is a newer peptide, but there is still a ton of info on it man. i was reading a thread where someone gained half inch on their arms in a 4 week cycle.

i have a few mgs chilling waiting for me just researching more and more.


----------



## Kleen (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, see that is the stuff I am having trouble finding. I looked on DatBTrue's site and no info on it. Was hoping to find something Russian Star wrote somewhere but he hasn't done one of his informative posts on this. Doing searches seems to bring up more threads with these types of questions but not actual logs of people running it.

However since it is for PCT and I am already in my PCT I don't have a ton of time to decide. Currently running IPA at 100mcg at night and in the morning. So shouldn't lose muscle for a little bit but trying to figure out for sure which way to go pretty quickly.


----------



## CG (Jul 25, 2011)

Kleen said:


> Yeah, see that is the stuff I am having trouble finding. I looked on DatBTrue's site and no info on it. Was hoping to find something Russian Star wrote somewhere but he hasn't done one of his informative posts on this. Doing searches seems to bring up more threads with these types of questions but not actual logs of people running it.
> 
> However since it is for PCT and I am already in my PCT I don't have a ton of time to decide. Currently running IPA at 100mcg at night and in the morning. So shouldn't lose muscle for a little bit but trying to figure out for sure which way to go pretty quickly.



Hang on brother. You found no info on what on dat's site? I've seen writeups on both. Ill find one and paste here. I've actually borrowed some of his articles and pasted them here about 1295 vs 1293.

I have to ask, why are you using the cjc WITH dac?????

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kleen (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh there is tons of info on the all of the CJC products there. I just couldn't find anything on the DES 1,3 IGF-1 there. 

I read why he says he doesn't like the CJC 1295 w/ DAC due to the GH bleed but even he said it isn't much of a problem it you don't run it with the DAC too long. It is when you get into longer use that the DAC is a bad thing, but for short term not so bad. Mostly looking for the extra anabolism here during my PCT. I run IPA on a pretty regular basis about 200mcg a day, and plan to add in Mod GRF 1-29 post PCT.

If I end up keeping the DES 1,3 iGF-1 I will sell some of it off and get the MoD GRF and maybe some more Ipa or that nice buy 2 get 1 free sale at Extreme they have a 5g GHRP-2 and Mod Grf combo. would be nice to run that also.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 25, 2011)

Kleen said:


> Oh there is tons of info on the all of the CJC products there. I just couldn't find anything on the DES 1,3 IGF-1 there.
> 
> I read why he says he doesn't like the CJC 1295 w/ DAC due to the GH bleed but even he said it isn't much of a problem it you don't run it with the DAC too long. It is when you get into longer use that the DAC is a bad thing, but for short term not so bad. Mostly looking for the extra anabolism here during my PCT. I run IPA on a pretty regular basis about 200mcg a day, and plan to add in Mod GRF 1-29 post PCT.
> 
> If I end up keeping the DES 1,3 iGF-1 I will sell some of it off and get the MoD GRF and maybe some more Ipa or that nice buy 2 get 1 free sale at Extreme they have a 5g GHRP-2 and Mod Grf combo. would be nice to run that also.



The DES IGF is great for enhancing immediate post workout nutrient uptake in a similar way as insulin would be by driving nutrients such as glycogen and amino's into muscle cells. IGF will also induce hyperplasia (increase in the actual number of muscle cells) which has obvious benefits in bodybuilding goals. From what most people say the shorter acting effect of the DES IGF vs IGF1LR3 will allow for greater spot growth or site enhancement, and will cause less side growth such as intestinal growth or gut distention.

also the Mod GRF 1-29 is technically the same thing as the CJC-1295 without DAC, as is CJC 1923. I would think that you would have a greater anabolic effect from the Mod than the CJC with DAC because you would have greater spikes in GH levels which would increase anabolism whereas the bleed I have heard will cause less extreme but consistent bodyfat reduction with less anabolic effect. My information is all based on research done by others so I am only passing along what I have heard or read, but I hope you find it helpful


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have been running...

IGF-DES - 60mcg/pre workout
CJC-1295 no dac - 300mcg/day
Ipamorelin - 300mcg/day

I have been really loving this combo. I have been on it for over a month now and can really see the effects. The Ipam doesnt make me hungry which is great because i am dieting down at the moment. I really think you will enjoy this combo


----------



## GMO (Jul 26, 2011)

Kleen said:


> Hey guys I have a question, I put in an order for 18 grams of CJC 1295 w/ DAC to run during pct so I could continue leaning out and possibly even add a little more mass in PCT.
> 
> Well when I opened my package I had several bottles of DES 1,3 IGF-1 instead of the CJC 1295 w/ DAC. Now I am pretty familiar with the results from a nice CJC run through a lot of research. However I can't find anything definitive on the DES. I do know it is more expensive than the CJC 1295 w/ DAC but will I honestly be able to gain the mass with it the way I could on the CJC?
> 
> ...


 

Here's my log when I ran it with PCT:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/121267-gmos-igf-1-des-pct-log.html

The CJC-1295 with DAC will cause a small and consistant gh bleed, rather than the bodybuilder preferred pulse of GH.  If you do decided to go with CJC, get the kind with no DAC and run it with GHRP-6, 2 or Impamorelin.  It is much more effective when run this way.


----------



## Kleen (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, it seems the seller was aware of the issue and contacted me to make arrangements to send out the CJC1295 w/ DAC, and have me send back the DES.

 I have been running Ipa at 200-300 per day for a while without the GHRH with pretty good results. I know the Mod GRF is the way to go in most instances. However I read on a few places including Russian Stars post regarding the DAC version. Basically they all kind of said the same thing that during PCT a good dose of 3-3.5g a week will add some muscle and really aid in fat loss. That is why I went with that for this run. Out of the many different logs I checked the users on the DAC seemed to be getting great results. 

 Also I understand that I can use my Ipa while on this and still get huge and synergistic pulses along with the GH bleed. I will come back and update with my progress here. I also have some IGF-1 Lr3 that I was thinking of possibly adding in but then again the reason Russian said this DAC version can work is the constant flow of GH really aids in the muscles producing their own IGF or MGF depending on the situation and timing. So with that being the case would even more IGF be of any benefit?


----------

